# Help regarding the cost of living of Malaysia



## mujju433 (Sep 11, 2009)

Can anyone tell me whats the cost of living of Malaysia, Regarding food and accomodation is it possible to adjust it by 500 ringett , Please tell me in detail , I ahve an offer from Malaysia and i want to know the details I am frm India


----------



## tumbleweeds (Dec 12, 2008)

*See below!*



mujju433 said:


> Can anyone tell me whats the cost of living of Malaysia, Regarding food and accomodation is it possible to adjust it by 500 ringett , Please tell me in detail , I ahve an offer from Malaysia and i want to know the details I am frm India


The post immediately before yours is about this exact topic! There's already lots of good information there...


----------



## accamma (Oct 4, 2009)

hello!Myself looking to come to malyasia..how can i.i cannot afford for MM2h


----------

